# Help please



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Can someone please explain simply how to stop e mail alerts from all the threads?

The FAQ is not clear at all.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo Cathy said:


> Can someone please explain simply how to stop e mail alerts from all the threads?
> 
> The FAQ is not clear at all.
> 
> Thanks


Go into user CP and unsubscribe from the thread you do not wish alerts from


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Go into user CP and unsubscribe from the thread you do not wish alerts from


Does this mean that every thread I post on I automatically get an e mail?????

I have to manually unsubscribe from every thread after posting?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you want to stop all emails then go into the control panel, edit options and you will see the following 

When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.

Default Thread Subscription Mode: and select the mode you want


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you want to stop all emails then go into the control panel, edit options and you will see the following
> 
> When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
> 
> Default Thread Subscription Mode: and select the mode you want


Shukran gazillan


----------

